# T3 Dosage help



## asmodeus (May 10, 2010)

Hi,

I'm about to start a cycle of T3/Clen, having previously done a 2 week Clen cycle (cycling off for two weeks).
With the T3 I plan on dosing at 100mcg but is it best to take this all at once in the morning or to split it (7am and 7pm). Would it be difficult to sleep on?


----------



## nd2bhge (May 10, 2010)

my eperience is to split up dosing to keep levels stable. but 100mcg is alot,
Are you running any aas?


----------



## toothache (May 10, 2010)

It's better to split t3 dosages.  

T3 doesn't mess with your sleep.


----------



## asmodeus (May 10, 2010)

Sorry I meant to put 25mcg. 
With this small dose it would still be effective 12.5mcg in the morning, 12.5mcg in the evening?
I'm also not running an aas, as I haven't been able to find a source. 
Is there anything I can do to minimize the muscle atrophy?


----------



## Getfit75 (May 10, 2010)

I think it messed with my sleep the first week. After that it was ok. The headaches at 100mcg's ed for me were awfull! Split your dose's. Imo i would start with 50 to 75 mcg ed for the first week.


----------



## asmodeus (May 11, 2010)

asmodeus said:


> Sorry I meant to put 25mcg.
> With this small dose it would still be effective 12.5mcg in the morning, 12.5mcg in the evening?
> I'm also not running an aas, as I haven't been able to find a source.
> Is there anything I can do to minimize the muscle atrophy?



Sorry I'd just woken up when I wrote that. What I meant to ask was, if I am not taking an aas what would be a good dose for T3?
I do have some 1-ad, 4-ad and some nolva but was planning on saving that for a bulk in a month or so time.


----------



## WFC2010 (May 11, 2010)

please do not go over 40-60mcg t3 a day if you dont want to lost muscles!


----------



## asmodeus (May 13, 2010)

thanks for the advice. I'll keep it around 30-40mcg a day. Was planning on using this for a cycle of 3 weeks. Is that a sensible amount of time?


----------



## heavyiron (May 13, 2010)

50mcg's T3 daily forever is fine. Keep protein high and frequent. I would recommend aas to offset catabolism.


----------

